# Help w/ Aqueon Pump: Evolve 8 sp-98???



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I think there is a cover that pops off? But probably not really accesable for cleaning. Soak it really hot water maybe. If it's dead you can get a similar pump for cheap at harbor freight, get the smallest they have, should be under $10.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## duganderson (Dec 5, 2011)

I searched before I posted but did not see this. This video shows how to clean it.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-op9DP2uvc


----------

